# newby and project length question



## nagginwitch (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi, I'm in the market for a cnc router and I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to use a tabletop cnc machine to do projects that are longer than the table. Maybe cut a section of the project, pause and re-position the project, and continue to the second section etc.
I like the CarveWright's ability to do long projects but I am apprehensive of the proprietary software (and the cost) and I think I read somewhere that I'm limited to 1" depth.

Teri


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Teri.

I have moved your post to the CNC section of the forum.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Teri . Another new member just posted your circumstance in the link I pasted below . Scott mentions the software he used to create an awesome looking large scale sign 

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/53601-another-large-cnc-project.html


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Teri


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

If you work in Aspire it has a tool called tiling. I use it on my Shark HD which only has a 24 x 24 " cutting area. You simple design a longer piece, click on tiling Icon, and aspire gives you options on what size tiles you want, and what axis you want to feed through in. I have done 78 Circles by using tiles, and full size doors. For example when you save a Rough out tool path, When you open up the folder you will see that Aspire has saved Rough Tile 1, roughing Tile 2, roughing tile 3 and so on. Aspire has some great training videos on doing this.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

CarveWright also uses proprietary Cutting heads.... so you can't run to the local hardware store and pick up a few router bits. Thats a big deal where I live in Alaska, because of shipping time.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a big fan of CarveWright, had a machine since '09. If you're truly interested in it's capability/capacity's contact CW. You can use standard router bits as long as their profile, dimensions are the same as CW's. The only bit not available easily are the tapered ball nosed carving bits. These are available with an overnight delivery service from a number of online vendors as well as CW. Enjoy your projects.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Teri,

Welcome to the forum. 

What you want to do is called Tiling. Tiling divides the tool path up into sections so that you can mill one portion, move the board over and machine the next portion.

Vectric Aspire and VCarve pro both support tiling of tool paths. I did a blog post a few years ago that explains the various CNC design software difference between Vectric Aspire and VCarve Pro. You might find it helpful. CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -.

Bill


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Teri.


----------



## nagginwitch (Jan 12, 2015)

*you guys*

Ah you guys are fantasic! I knew there had to be a way to do it, I'm just not familiar with all the terminology yet. 

I'm still researching CAD/CAM programs and such. I have an AutoCAD knockoff called BricsCAD, I'm tinkering with it to see what it can accomplish. I'm a wiz at 2D, never attempted 3D before.

Teri
who may have to make hubby share his woodworking space :wub:


----------

